# Free Bike Swap in Logan



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

Free bike swap in Logan, UT. This Saturday, October 16th from 10:00 am till 2:00 pm. Location is the parking lot behind Joyride Bikes, 65 S. Main, Logan, UT 84321.

No cost to buyers or sellers. Anything bike related. Bring your own table and off load some of the goodies you have. Last year this event was pretty good and there were some good deals to be had. The only rule is no bike shops-individuals only.


----------



## msemanuel (Jun 30, 2009)

ppppp


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

We're going to try and keep this growing every Fall in Logan. Plan for September next year!


----------

